# VK New Arrivals - 02 Feb 2016



## Gizmo (2/2/16)

Griffins by Geekvape
Noisy Crickets by Wismec
Arctic v8 Tank
Arctic V4 Coils for V8 Tank ( Clapton coils )

Restocks

Nebox Black
VOCC 1.5
Mini Protank 3


----------

